
Reversing Bus Telemetry (2015) - waffle_ss
https://www.bastibl.net/reversing-bus-telemetry/
======
grusel
Great analysis. Why don't you give a talk at UPB about it. Send me a PM if you
are interested.

~~~
waffle_ss
I'm not the author and HN doesn't have PMs. Generally people put (sometimes
semi-obfuscated) contact details in their profile if they want to be
contacted.

------
vardump
Relevant:

Decoding radio-controlled bus stop displays (2013):

[http://www.windytan.com/2013/11/decoding-radio-controlled-
bu...](http://www.windytan.com/2013/11/decoding-radio-controlled-bus-
stop.html)

